# USC Film/TV Production MFA Media Sample - Existing project or brand new one?



## pcman (Nov 12, 2021)

I can’t exactly tell what’s expected for the Media Sample for the USC MFA Film and TV application - do we have to make a brand new original video for the purpose of applying to USC, or can we use a video we’ve already made in the past?

I would prefer to submit a project I worked on two years ago, especially because I think it most accurately shows my ability (haven’t been able to direct many actors since the pandemic), but I’m wondering if this would disqualify me.

The wording of the prompt is this:
_Create a brief narrative video in which you had a major creative role. The video can be live-action or animation, fiction or documentary, but it should reflect your aesthetic tastes and intellectual and emotional interests. The video must be no longer than five minutes._


----------



## Chris W (Nov 12, 2021)

pcman said:


> Create a brief narrative video in which you had a major creative role


There's two competing tenses there.... "Create" a verb implying something new yet "had" implying the past.

I think it would probably be fine to submit something old. How would they know?

HOWEVER... I think this is an opportunity to challenge yourself and get your directing and screenwriting skills back in action and create something new. You may surprise yourself and create something awesome when your back is against the wall as often happens.

You can always call and ask.


----------



## Chris W (Nov 12, 2021)

Check out the USC admissions interview we did too:














 How to get Into USC Film School: Advice from an Admissions Committee Member


					Considered by many to be the best film school in the world, it’s no wonder why the USC School of Cinematic Arts (SCA) is so sought after by prospective undergraduate and graduate students alike. However, the film school’s prestige can often make the application process particularly stressful and...
				


Svaja Paka
Mar 5, 2020








5.00 star(s)


			6 ratings
		


Comments: 5
Reviews: 4
Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews


----------



## ScriptToScreenDream (Jan 13, 2022)

pcman said:


> I can’t exactly tell what’s expected for the Media Sample for the USC MFA Film and TV application - do we have to make a brand new original video for the purpose of applying to USC, or can we use a video we’ve already made in the past?
> 
> I would prefer to submit a project I worked on two years ago, especially because I think it most accurately shows my ability (haven’t been able to direct many actors since the pandemic), but I’m wondering if this would disqualify me.
> 
> ...


I have a friend who was accepted with his first application and he submitted a project he'd made two years prior. he was the writer/director of that project. (sorry for the way-past-the-deadline reply; hopefully, this helps future applicants)


----------

